# Wet footwells/condensation



## RickIV (Mar 3, 2012)

After owning a 2007 tt coupe for a couple of weeks the girlfriend has been complaining of constant condensation on all of the windows. On closer inspection the front footwells are really damp and behind the sound deadening feels wet. After some searching the 2 most common reasons seem to be blocked drains under the wiper panel & aircon condensers draining into the car.

Ill investigate further tomorrow but can someone help me with the location of the aircon drain?

Apologies that my first post is asking for help.

I am an engineer in the turbo industry so ill gladly help with anything turbo related


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

RickIV said:


> After owning a 2007 tt coupe for a couple of weeks the girlfriend has been complaining of constant condensation on all of the windows. On closer inspection the front footwells are really damp and behind the sound deadening feels wet. After some searching the 2 most common reasons seem to be blocked drains under the wiper panel & aircon condensers draining into the car.
> 
> Ill investigate further tomorrow but can someone help me with the location of the aircon drain?
> 
> ...


Drainage holes are always a good suspect but not previously heard of aircon condensors draining into the car!


----------



## -wizpip- (Sep 20, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Drainage holes are always a good suspect but not previously heard of aircon condensors draining into the car!


My TTS started draining into the passenger footwell the first summer I had it - The air con exhaust hose had been installed with a kink in the factory, so it simply blocked up, and backed up.


----------



## Baldino (May 11, 2012)

Today I found the footwell behind the drivers seat was damp. I park on a slight slope where the drivers side is higher than the passenger. Dunno if thats what caused water to leak in under the door. Pretty annoying


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> RickIV said:
> 
> 
> > After owning a 2007 tt coupe for a couple of weeks the girlfriend has been complaining of constant condensation on all of the windows. On closer inspection the front footwells are really damp and behind the sound deadening feels wet. After some searching the 2 most common reasons seem to be blocked drains under the wiper panel & aircon condensers draining into the car.
> ...


It won't be the condenser (it's in front of the radiator at the front of the car) but it may well be the evaporator (behind the dash).


----------



## RickIV (Mar 3, 2012)

My mistake. Where is the evaporator drain located? What is the best way to access it?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Chrispy12 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > RickIV said:
> ...


This happened in mine (air-con evaporator)when I bought the car, not sure where they are located sorry, as it went back in to the dealer to sort it, once done no more damp footwell [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

